# MAC Store in Belfast?



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Just wondering if there is an actual MAC Store in Belfast, or just a MAC counter in a Debenhams?

Also, is there just the one Debenhams with a MAC counter or more than one?

Thanks!


----------



## lindas1983 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just the one counter and no stores i'm afraid.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lindas,

Thanks for that, v. useful to know!

I don't suppose you can use a MAC Pro Card at that counter can you?

Also, seeing as you're in Belfast mind if I pick your brain some more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm heading up there at the end of the month for a few days - can't wait, have never been to Belfast before and I'm really looking forward to it!

I was wondering if you knew if there are any Cosmetic Outlet Centres there with discounted make-up like in Junction One or anything?

Or is wishing for discounted MAC a dream too far?  lol

Thanks again hun!


----------



## lindas1983 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Cyanide,

Not too sure about the pro card as i don't have one myself but no harm in trying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Also they still take back to mac empties (or atleast they did three weeks ago when I cashed mine in)  so don't be afraid to bring those up with you if you have any.

There are no CCO's in the city think out closest one is junction one unfortunatly, if only they where closer could save myself a fortune lol.

The staff at the MAC counter are all very friendly and the best times to go are in the morning as that there quietest times.  

Theres also a illamasqua counter in debenhams as well if that peaks your interset, there is a lovely scottish girl called samatha there thats always been super helpful with me.

Hope you enjoy your trip to belfast and if you've any more questions feel free to ask and i'll answer them as best I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

